

Ask HN:Need help dealing with a VC - con5aak

Was in discussion with a venture firm from last one month . They liked our product and were heavily interested in investing(seed money of $200k). We had 4 meetings till now and we were very optimistic. Now in the very last moment the investor firm raises concern over Market size( we have a new consumer based product and its tough to calculate the market size). It looks like everything is falling apart. Any possible theories as to how to deal with it ? Final decision is not made yet
======
tptacek
Decoder ring for working with VCs:

"No" => "No"

"Maybe" => "No"

"Yes" => "No"

Term sheet => "Maybe"

This is the worst part about engaging VC. They are disciplined about _not_
giving "No" as an answer. Some of it is cultural, and some of it preserves
their optionality. They will keep you on the hook forever if you let them.

~~~
brudgers
One of many great things I have read on HN is "How to Get to No".

[http://blogs.hbr.org/2010/04/how-to-get-to-
no/](http://blogs.hbr.org/2010/04/how-to-get-to-no/)

Time is better spent looking for a slam dunk than trying to convince the
unconvinced.

------
soneca
Not that I am an expert on this, but I would say that the final decision is
made indeed. And it is a 'no'.

I would advise to move forward, quit wasting time thinking and presenting ways
to prove to the investors that market size is good enough - probably not even
the most truthful reason they decided to go with the no. Just the excuse they
chose to say to you.

Reject any more meetings, reject any ask for new documents. Go back to work on
your product.

~~~
con5aak
Thanks Soneca for your reply. Hope is a very bad thing! I will hear a response
by next week. Wanted to give a final push. any lead to go forward ?

------
JSeymourATL
Big Idea: Withdraw.

Eliminate the need for their money. They are expecting you to come after them,
pull away. People want what they can't have, you are the prize. Good read on
managing the Pitch process by Oren Klaff>
[http://pitchanything.com/book/](http://pitchanything.com/book/)

